# DIY Speaker Cables - Neotech UPOCC



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Has anyone done any tests using the Neotech UPOCC hook up wire? It seems like the hook up wire with the best quality copper out there.

I am thinking on making some DIY speaker wire doing a twisted pair.

I am thinking on using the Neotech UPOCC 16 AWG Teflon Insulation for my midrange/tweeter (each will receive 150w), and the Neotech UPOCC 14AWG for my midbass (will receive 300w).

Has anyone tried this? Any nice sonic results?

Please don't make this into another thread discussing if speaker wire has any influence on sound or not. 

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Just about any cable manufacturer, including those who does wall outlet wire uses 99.99999 % pure copper. So the difference in copper quality is a hoax.

I have not tried the speaker wire you mention, but I'm sure it will provide a good conduit between your amps and your speakers. If it works in your car is up to your ears to decide.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you for your response.

This is the description of the UPOCC technology:



> The unidirectional UPOCC, being free from impurity (up to 99.99998% pure copper and silver) has electric resistance and practically no crystal boundaries. Accordingly, it is able to transmit electrical signals faster, and with less distortion than ordinary OFC and silver wires. All of these features make the pure OCC copper and silver the state-of-the art conductor materials for the audiophile cable industry.


More can be read here: http://www.neotechcable.com/upocc.htm

I have a couple friends here in Brazil who have tested a DIY speaker cables with the Neotech UPOCC hook up wire and had good results. It was better than a lot more expensive cables such as VDH top of the line, Kimber and a few others.

I made this thread to see if anyone else has tested/heard this cables. Thank you.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok, some comment on the statement:

"The unidirectional UPOCC, being free from impurity (up to 99.99998% pure copper and silver)" 
-Just like any other cable.

"has electric resistance"
-No ****. 

"and practically no crystal boundaries."
-No crystal boundaries? So it is an uniform, solid copper molycule? Not physically possible.

"Accordingly, it is able to transmit electrical signals faster"
-Electricity runs at the speed of light, 300000 m/s in any cable. The speed of sound in air is about 340 m/s. Even if the electrical signal would be transmitted faster, which would be a Nobel Prize worthy physical breakthrough, the difference would be inaudible.

"and with less distortion than ordinary OFC and silver wires." 
-Distorsion in a speaker cable? LOL. A speaker has several percents of distorsion, while the added distorsion of a cable is almost unmeasurable. The ratio of the two is about a billion to one...

"All of these features make the pure OCC copper and silver the state-of-the art conductor materials for the audiophile cable industry."
-I'm not saying that thes cables can't make an audible difference in your system. But the paragraph you qouted is 99.999998% pure marketing hogwash.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with you that a lot of that paragraph is just marketing.

But a couple friends have tested the Neotech UPOCC hook up wire on DIY speaker cables and had great results.

I would like to know if anyone else here has done any tests with this wire.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

How pure is the copper is not a matter, it do oxidized over time if exposed to atmosphere. The more important to consider is how much silver used. This is what my speaker seller told me.


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

Rbsarve said:


> "Accordingly, it is able to transmit electrical signals faster"
> -Electricity runs at the speed of light, 300000 m/s in any cable. The speed of sound in air is about 340 m/s. Even if the electrical signal would be transmitted faster, which would be a Nobel Prize worthy physical breakthrough, the difference would be inaudible.


Electrons do run at the speed of light, yes, but not all in the same direction. Electron movement is almost random (but all in the same direction), and given the bashing and crashing they do to each other along the journey, you can be mighty sure that the 'average' speed is no-where near the speed of light......


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I think werewolf did some math in the cable thread in the tutorial section which showed the actual effect, in practice, of cables on FR.


----------



## Aye75 (Jul 31, 2006)

kyheng said:


> How pure is the copper is not a matter, it do oxidized over time if exposed to atmosphere. The more important to consider is how much silver used. This is what my speaker seller told me.


I feel that the seller is not really being truthfull bout the product they sell .. if they made those statement .. but thats just me.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Ianaconi said:


> But a couple friends have tested the Neotech UPOCC hook up wire on DIY speaker cables and had great results.


Did any of those tests include double-blind A/B testing? See if you can sit in on one of those.

If you can hear the difference, go ahead and buy the $5/ft speaker wire... if not, $.11-.14 is usually what I spend on speaker wire. 

I typically spend my time doing audio things researching drivers, digging around in my car to see what will fit where, learning new tuning techniques and listening to more reference material so I have a more solid foundation from which I can draw.

I consider hunting after infinitesimal differences in wire to be a preposterous waste of time garnered only by those who universally believe spending more money will give them a higher quality product.

$.02


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I do know where speaker wire does differ... In the jacketing.. I'll probably run just a good in-wall class two or four conductor for my mains, just for good durability in the car... 

Over on AVS Forum and a lot of other sites, the canare 4S11 is a favorite for a couple reasons... Good durable jacket/protection and inwall capable for the home theater guys, 4 conductors allowing biwiring or biamping, helical wrap, cheap ontop of cheap... Like a buck per foot. Guys are running their $10k home theater speakers on the stuff. I also have had good results with Tributaries brand versions which is pretty common also in bulk or cut length.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

parts express makes the best quality wire because i tested it and use it.


----------



## TerenceTeD (Dec 3, 2010)

how is the DIY done?


----------



## TerenceTeD (Dec 3, 2010)

twisted or parllel when DIY upocc hookup cables? 
Thanks if anyone counld shed some lights


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Twisted are good for noise(if any) rejections.


----------

